# William Hague, Age 15.



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi
With Remembrance day upcoming. I am wanting to locate if at all possible the actual vessel that My wife`s Uncle sailed on. He was only 15 years old and was lost early in WW2, having skipped school and signed on In Hull, after lying about his age. Idea`s about just where to start a search would be welcome.
Thanks In Advance.
Pete


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Peter, the obvious first place would be to look at the CWGC site if loss attributed to a war cause.
Could it be William Hague age 18, lost aboard S.S. St. Clair II. (Cardiff) 23 September 1941, Son of Samuel Gavan Hague, and of Louisa Hague, of Hull. 





Ordinary Seaman William Hague | War Casualty Details 2788440 | CWGC


Ordinary Seaman William Hague | War Casualty Details | CWGC




www.cwgc.org




If not, do you have a date and place of birth for him?
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Hugh MacLean said:


> Hi Peter, the obvious first place would be to look at the CWGC site if loss attributed to a war cause.
> Could it be William Hague age 18, lost aboard S.S. St. Clair II. (Cardiff) 23 September 1941, Son of Samuel Gavan Hague, and of Louisa Hague, of Hull.
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant. Thats him. I`ll do a follow up. Thanks for that.


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

If you want to find out what happened to him and his ship, there ought to be a survivors report, assuming there were survivors, here:





Survivors' Report: Merchant Vessels | The National Archives


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk




It means a personal visit or pay for the staff there to copy the report.

Dave W


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

I can confirm you will find a report in ADM 199/2138 as referenced by Dave W, you need page 209 of that file.
Regards
Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Peter,
Having a problem with attachment. Send your email address via personal message, I will send a Copy of ADM199/2138 pages 209 and 210.
regards
Roger


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Roger Griffiths said:


> View attachment 683337


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Sorted I think!


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Really grateful Guys, Back when the in-law`s where still alive, Sam, the eldest brother, Same name as the father, always wondered exactly what happened. All they knew was that he was 15 or so and had left school (14 back then). had 2 brothers at sea, one in the R-N, one in the M-N Sam (my FIL) was in the RAF. And Mam (Luisa) (Dad, (Sam Senior) was dead from a brain tumour) came back from shopping or some thing, to find "Billy" gone. By the time anyone knew the ship had sailed and he was never seen again. He`d signed on as 18, and no one queried it. hence the fact the record shows him as 18.

I`ve been trying to chase down the vessel records which I have. but unfortunately no Photo`s of the vessel exist, and Strangely although the ship was allegedly built by Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd, Wallsend, Sunderland It does not appear in their (online) records?


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Sorted I think!


Hi. It looks as if Page 210 has uploaded, I have imported it to Adobe, and it is now printable. How do I get hold of page 209. I`ve been on the N-A site and there appears to be no way of viewing the page?. I registered, but still cannot find access to the do***ent.?

Pete


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Peter

These reports are not available to download from the National Archives.
If you can't locate an image you might find something here (plans etc):


DServe Error



Dave W


----------



## wightspirit (Feb 15, 2008)

Opps - server error. Type the name Saint Clair into the catalogue for Tyne & Wear Archives and you'll see what's there.

Dave W


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Pete.
See my post #7 above. Click on IMG-0336. Should give you page 209

You wrote
I`ve been trying to chase down the vessel records which I have. but unfortunately no Photo`s of the vessel exist, and Strangely although the ship was allegedly built by Swan, Hunter & Wigham Richardson Ltd, Wallsend, Sunderland It does not appear in their (online) records? 
She was built as the French ST CLAIR and transtered to the Cardiff register in 1940. It may pay you to look for a photograph under the name ST CLAIR.
I guess you have seen the info from uboat.net





St. Clair II (British Steam merchant) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net


The U-boat War in World War Two (Kriegsmarine, 1939-1945) and World War One (Kaiserliche Marine, 1914-1918) and the Allied efforts to counter the threat. This section includes over 21.000 Allied Warships and over 11.000 Allied Commanders of WWII, from the US Navy, Royal Navy, Royal Canadian...




uboat.net





Depends on how far you wish go in your research but you should look at the last Logbook and Crew Agreement of ST CLAIR II official number 167803 to search for any clues there. Available from TNA





167633; 167635; 167636; 167736; 167737; 167796; 167797; 167799; 167801; 167803; 167804;... | The National Archives


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk




Also the convoy reports for SL87





Search results: "sl 87" | The National Archives


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk




A visit to TNA would be favourite but I under stand they are closed at the moment due to covid.

regards
Roger


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Roger. I am extremely grateful for yours, Hugh`s and Dave`s input. And thank you from my wife too, I have managed to get a (just about) readable copy printed, via Adobe. And she had a little "bubble" reading it. For her, it fleshes out the stories told in the family over many years, just sad that her dad did not get to see it. I don`t think I will get anywhere with a photograph now and with lockdown going anywhere to do research is a No No. Best wishes to you all.

Once again Many thanks. Pete


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

A little more.








U-Boats Beyond Biscay


On the outbreak of war in 1939 Admiral Donitzs U-boat flotillas consisted of some thirty U-boats fully operational, with only six to eight at sea at any one time. Their activities were restricted mainly to the North Sea and British coastal waters. When France fell in the summer of 1940, the...



books.google.co.uk


----------



## Gijsha (Mar 2, 2015)

For a painting of the ST. CLAIR II see SS "St. Clair" (II) Giclee Fine Art Print - Shetland Arts & Crafts or SS "St. Clair" II | new-tait-gallery
As to the loss see The loss of SS St. Clair II and St. Clair II (British Steam merchant) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net


----------



## Peter Hewson (Mar 12, 2019)

Gijsha said:


> For a painting of the ST. CLAIR II see SS "St. Clair" (II) Giclee Fine Art Print - Shetland Arts & Crafts or SS "St. Clair" II | new-tait-gallery
> As to the loss see The loss of SS St. Clair II and St. Clair II (British Steam merchant) - Ships hit by German U-boats during WWII - uboat.net


Hi thanks for that. But I have seen that print before. It's an inter island ferry. And not the st Clair sunk in 1941. Of which there appears to be no existing photo. Cheers Pete


----------

